# JBL Sub System...



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Just got done putting all my subwoofer components in finally... it's loud. Not sure what retail cost would have been but I am guessing between $600-$800 for all that I got from C.L. The entire sub section consist of JBL components... Two 12 inch JBL GT120's 4ohm rated at 250w rms and to power the pair I am running a JBL BPx 500.1 ("birth sheet" shows 786w bridged at 4ohm) I am running in parallel at 2ohm's in a slot ported box. I got the subs in "like brand new condition" for $50, the slot ported box for $89 and the amp (NIB) for $100. Next up will be a 2 channel amp to push some components in the doors... I have no clue what I will run for components up front. The last set I had were some slammin Kenwood Excelon components in my Sentra. I have found a pair on Ebay that are NIB... we will see. It's sucks trying to find brand new discontinued stuff but I will prevail.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

Almost done... head unit is in, subs are in, cap is hooked up... just waiting on my old school Kenwood eXcelon Xr61p components to arrive and then my RF 25 to Life punch 75 to power them.


----------

